# kleine frage zu JBuilder



## gentleL (19. Jan 2009)

Hallo hab eine kleine Frage

Ich arbeite mit dem Jbuilder und habe mal den Frame zusammengeklickt ...

Warum setzt der Bilder zB


```
private JFrame jFrame = null;
```

= null

und fragt dann später 


```
private JFrame getJFrame() {
		if (jFrame == null) { ............
```

ab

Kann mir das vllt jemand erklären ich komm nicht wirklich drauf 


LG gentleL


----------



## Zed (19. Jan 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazy_initialization


----------



## gentleL (19. Jan 2009)

und auf deutsch kurz erklärt ?


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jan 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singleton_(Entwurfsmuster)#Lazy_Creation


----------



## ARadauer (19. Jan 2009)

das Teil wird erst erzeugt, wenn es benötigt wird...


----------



## gentleL (19. Jan 2009)

d.h auf was muss ich null setzen damit der mir das nicht erstellt ?


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jan 2009)

auf null kann man nichts setzen, und ob irgendwas erstellt wird (was?, wer?, wo?, wann?, warum?, wie?) hängt von deinem Gesamtprogramm ab


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2009)

*verschoben*


----------

